# Weaning Kittens from Mum and when can she be spayed?



## CloudedSkies (Jul 30, 2008)

Our kittens are 6 weeks old on Monday. I saw them nursing a couple of days ago, and DH saw them too, but I dont see it happening very often now. They are eating well (Hi Life Kitten meat, the stuff suitable from 4 weeks, is this ok? They also pick at Mums whiskars kitten dried, the only stuff she would eat) and I see them using the water bowl too.

How will I know when they are not feeding from Mum? I want to get her Spayed as soon as possible.

Her nipples felt a little swollen in the last few days, though she didnt seem uncomfy, they werent hot and she was happy to be fussed and stroke etc, but even so, she is going to the vets on Mon just to get checked out.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

If the kittens are eating,they don't need mum for food anymore it's more for comfort so i'm sure your vet assuming your girl is well enough in herself will spay her for you


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds as if she could be spayed when the vet advises. When you take her to the vet on Monday, ask your vet what he/she thinks. 

My own view - kittens are weaned, mum is well, she is not calling so you could make an appointment. 

If she were my own queen, I would wait until the kittens had gone to their new homes - so that your queen doesn't have the worry of tiny little paws all over her operation wound.


----------



## CloudedSkies (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you. Excellant news. I thought it would be weeks away. I will def talk to the vet about it on Mon.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I got my cat spayed when her kittens were 7-8 weeks old. The vet said providing they were eating solids properly they no longer needed mums milk. I was instructed to seperate kittens from mum for a clear week to allow her milk to dry up.
This may sound odd, but I have a big shower, so I put the kittens inside the shower, with food, water, bed and scratching tower. This way their mum could come and see them, check on them, but they couldn't feed from her.


----------

